# Hypnobirthing with back labour?



## shelleyc1982

Hi can anybody help?
Ive completed a hypnobirth birth course and have felt very positive about my birth with no fear at all, I'm even looking forward to it!
Anyway I'm due next thurs and thought I'd been leaking slightly so mentioned it in today's mw app. She was great, just suggested I nip over to hospital for them to check (turned out fine). She did all the usual checks and told me head was engaged and sitting very low. The problem is, the mw at the hospital had just told me the baby is back to back! 
Nobody else has ever mentioned this and baby has been in this position for couple months. Also, could she have got this wrong as when I asked her to explain exactly how baby was laying she pointed to where the limbs are but she's definitely wrong!
I'm now worried for the first time and thanks to google I'm thinking of the p**n word! I chose hypno due to allergies to painkillers so natural is the only way for me. Any advice? Thanks xx


----------



## summer rain

Hi

I think my sis when she had the hypnobirth at home had back labour, she was fine. Also obviously you can't use it while in the pool (if you're using one) but I've heard that a TENS machine is especially useful in this case. All my labours have been strictly concentrated at the front of my bump and the TENS won't even touch that. 

Soph x


----------



## shelleyc1982

Thanks soph I've been debating getting a tens machine, might aswell give it a go! And glad to hear about your sister, it gives me hope :0) x


----------



## Pyrrhic

I laboured back to back, and actually had broken my back in 2nd tri. I only used a tens machine through my labour. You can do it(but your back into it ;) ) hun :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

I gave birth back to back with amelie facing heaven :D I basically hypnobirthed thoughout although I didnt go on any courses or plan to, it was just what felt natural to me. You can do it!


----------



## lozzy21

Spend as much time as you can leaning fowards or on your hands and knees.

My friends baby was back to back but turned during labour so you still may be able to incourage baby to turn.


----------



## shelleyc1982

You all give me hope thanks ladies!!!xxx


----------



## disneyfan1984

My hypnobirth instructor and doula has had good success with the polar bear position (a modified hands and knees) to turn baby from back to back. 

*Polar Bear position - imagine being on your hands and knees, spread fairly wide, and then lowering yourself down onto your chest with your head on your forearms.*

Good luck!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I hypnobirthed and baby turned back to back during labour. The breathing wasn't as effective at relieving the pressure in my back as it did at the front but i still managed on just g&a until i was transferred to hospital for fetal distress (the cord was round his neck twice). If I can do it anyone can - i'm SUCH a wimp :thumbup:


----------



## trumpetbum

My whole reason for doing hypnobirthing this time around is because of a long back labour with my second. I managed with G&A and baby was born sunny side up at home but I definitely think hypnobirthing and being relaxed would have helped a lot.


----------

